# Selling my poling skiff...



## Redfish Rick

I just posted my poling skiff for sale in the classifieds section. sad4sm

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=220617

This would make a great boat for anyone who is an avid fly fisherman or loves to sight cast to fish. If you are interested in buying, I can take you out and show you what the boat can do and also do some fishing (Rockport area).


----------



## fishing king

how much r u selling it for ?


----------



## jackfishish

fishing king said:


> how much r u selling it for ?


see the link.....


----------



## Not For Hire

What make is your new boat?


----------



## Redfish Rick

*My new boat*

My new boat is a 21' Majek RFL. The Majek works better for the majority of my guided trips, which are usually 3-4 people using bait or artificial. I have found that spotting redfish out of the boat and then wadefishing towards them with the flyrod is very effective, and easier for 2-3 people to fly-fish at the same time.

I still love using the poling skiff, but if the anglers fly-casting skills are sub-par, it is much easier to to wadefish towards tailing or pushing reds. This way, I can give more hands-on instruction instead of yelling down from the poling platform...


----------



## jackfishish

Redfish Rick said:


> My new boat is a 21' Majek RFL. The Majek works better for the majority of my guided trips, which are usually 3-4 people using bait or artificial. I have found that spotting redfish out of the boat and then wadefishing towards them with the flyrod is very effective, and easier for 2-3 people to fly-fish at the same time.
> 
> I still love using the poling skiff, but if the anglers fly-casting skills are sub-par, it is much easier to to wadefish towards tailing or pushing reds. This way, I can give more hands-on instruction instead of yelling down from the poling platform...


SO how good of a angler are you suppose to be to fish out of poling skiff? And how long is your skiff if you have to yell?


----------



## Gottagofishin

I want to know how you get it to 40mph. I have the exact same setup in a B2 and I can hit 34 with no load, downhill, and the wind at my back.


----------



## jackfishish

Gottagofishin said:


> I want to know how you get it to 40mph. I have the exact same setup in a B2 and I can hit 34 with no load, downhill, and the wind at my back.


I know! I was thinking the same thing.Did he use to sell used cars?


----------



## Salty Dog

Gottagofishin said:


> I want to know how you get it to 40mph.


Same way I got my skiff to hit 70, hooked it to the back of the truck...


----------



## Gottagofishin

I wasn't dissing him. If he can really hit 40 I want to know how to do it.

What's funny is I have a 22' Whaler that will hit 54. 54 in the Whaler feels slower than 30 in the B2. Doing 40 in a B2 would be like riding in a SCB at WOT. That would be a blast. Might have to get a helmet.


----------



## Gottagofishin

BTW. The boat for sale is still a heck of a good skiff.


----------



## Bruce J

Nice boat and it's definitely got all the options. 

I love my poling skiff and prefer to stay in the boat at all times to sneak up on reds, but I understand what you mean about the challenges of getting less experienced casters onto fish. On a moving boat there are just more variables to manage as a caster and usually a reduced time frame to manage them. It's fantastic once you get enough skill and experience, but it's also not for everyone.


----------



## Stuart

Yep, it takes a lot of communication. Usually the guy on the platform will spot a fish first due to his height advantage. From there, depending on how easy the fish is to spot it may just be a matter of the guy on the tower telling the guy up front which direction to look. If he has to explain distances and direction the fish may be moving, then it gets more complicated, but when it all comes together it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## cool river

That is a great boat, at a great price! This boat is apparently a Hells Bay in Beavertail clothing, which would probably set you back about $40K. The attention to detail on my boat (B2) is amazing. It is a super quiet technical poling skiff, and worth every penny, IMHO.


----------



## Golden

It is funny to me that everybody wants a poling skiff but as Ish has made comment to "I very seldom get to fish from the bow 'cause my buddies can't pole worth a darn"! That is the truth. If you have a chance to learn how to pole a skiff take it. but it (skills) doesn't come overnight. The guy on the bow needs a new set of casting skills...needs to be able to spot the fish, figure where the fish is moving to, cast quickly and quietly to the fish, and not send out a sunami shock wave when doing so. I recommend learning to pole someone elses boat first before making the $$$$ commitment of buying a florida type skiff and also take the time to fish from the bow and see what you need to learn to get that game down. You may not like it!


----------



## Ish

cool river said:


> This boat is apparently a Hells Bay in Beavertail clothing, which would probably set you back about $40K.


$40K for a Beavertail? yeah right.

or are you suggesting that a beavertail is in the same league as an HB? don't get me wrong, they're decent little boats, but c'mon...


----------



## Boatwright

Goldie is right on. Learning to pole is not hard, but learning to do it well is. I've got the first part down, a long way from the second. For example, we usually treat fish going away or going away at an angle as a low percentage shot. A mutual friend of Ish's and mine made the comment to me after fishing with Ish that he realized how Ish was putting him on kind of a pursuit/intercept angle without really being aware of it, resulting in shots at fish we'd likely give up on. You might say "huh - so what?" I guess my point is oftentimes it's harder than it appears, and once you know how to do it you appreciate guys that do it really well. Pushing the boat along a shoreline is one thing, making the boat do what you want is another. That said, I wouldn't let that dissuade you from giving it a try, because it's really really cool to watch the whole scenario unfold in front of you from the poling platform. I like watching the guy on the bow catch a fish I've sighted almost as much as I do catching it myself. Almost....


----------



## Ish

Boatwright said:


> That said, I wouldn't let that dissuade you from giving it a try, because it's really really cool to watch the whole scenario unfold in front of you from the poling platform. I like watching the guy on the bow catch a fish I've sighted almost as much as I do catching it myself. Almost....


agreed.

when you're pushing and your sport hooks a fish, 50% of that fish is yours. he likely wouldn't have caught that fish if you hadn't put him there correctly and quietly to begin with. it's a great experience to share with a friend.


----------



## Ish

ranger rick, i sent you a PM.


----------



## cool river

*Beavertail*

I was implying that a comparable HB will set you back about $40K, or so. Maybe less. Don't really know for sure, since I am not in the market. That being said, my B2 is/was a hell of a deal for $21K, IMHO!


----------



## Scott G

How can you even compare the two boats?
You can't.
BT isn't even close to being in the same league as HB.
I'm bettin' it's for sale cause when the lawsuit is over, there won't be a warranty left.
...food for thought.
[Edit] If the company's for sale, and there's a current lawsuit, ya might not want to buy the boat. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Joe. T.

this is a sweet boat,thats my big but on the front.i wish i could buy it.rick poled me and the cam guy around all day with little effort.


----------

